

Show HN: Find Fashion Live with Google Glass - lnanek2
https://acemoda.com/glass/

======
lnanek2
Although a prototype was demo'ed at SXSW, we just managed to finish everything
needed for a public beta last week and showed it off at a Wearable World Labs
FashTech event.

Right now an APK has to be downloaded from the site and installed manually,
but we're working on polishing it for submitting to Google for the My Glass
panel.

Thanks for any feedback!

